# Poljot Aerowave I



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

A very recent purchase from the "dark sides" Sales Forum....














Nice watch actually!










Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I thought you had 'moved on ' from Poljots Paul?









I saw that and almost bought it...Let me know if you change your mind.


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

it was you who bought that?!?!? i wanted it, but didn't act quick enough! great price though, wasn't it? enjoy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I thought you had 'moved on ' from Poljots Paul?


 I thought so as well









Just can't resist a bargain









And very tradeable in the future


----------

